
Mozilla Outlines Plan to Replace Firefox for Android with 'Fenix' - ecesena
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/04/26/mozilla-outlines-plan-to-replace-firefox-for-android-with-fenix/
======
ZeroGravitas
Seems quite good, but still a few rough edges (only nightly builds with no
auto-update, Lastpass doesn't seem to work with it, you don't get that "open
in app" icon. Doesn't seem to be any way to install add-ons, yet it seems to
be using my adblocker from standard Firefox)

